# Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 15, 2013)

Is anyone else dying to get this palette? I got the email a few weeks ago and I'm salivating to have it in hand. It's available on the Too Faced site now, and I swear I've started checkout at least four times and stopped myself, cause it's supposed to be available in Sephora Dec 19-31, I'm getting a hundred dollar Sephora giftcard from my brother so I thought I would wait. But good lord it's hard! This thing is sooooo pretty, and even though I hate chocolate, every time I look at it I get hungry!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 15, 2013)

I want this soo bad!!! It is made using cocoa powder like the Chocolat Soleil bronzers, meaning it also smells like chocolate! But I just got Naked 3...


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want this soo bad!!! It is made using cocoa powder like the Chocolat Soleil bronzers, meaning it also smells like chocolate! But I just got Naked 3...
Lol, I sold my Naked palette on Ebay, and even though I put that it was used in the description, I still got $87 for it, so I could theoretically use it to get this (hear me talking myself into it?). But...I did just get the Coastal Scents Revealed palette yesterday because I do need a dedicated neutral palette instead of hunting through all mine for neutral shades, but even with a 20% off coupon I'm feeling cheap, lol.


----------



## Dots (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, I kept trying to order it from Too Faced since a few days ago but everytime I tried to checkout, it kept shutting my windows down. It became available on the Sephora site this morning and is available to order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, I kept trying to order it from Too Faced since a few days ago but everytime I tried to checkout, it kept shutting my windows down. It became available on the Sephora site this morning and is available to order.





Waaaaaahhh!? They said the 19th! Oh hell, I think I may just order it from Too Faced, those free samples are looking mighty fine right now, I NEEEED to try that Tinted BB before I purchase it. My total right now, after adding the palette and the Beauty Blogger Darlings set is $55.20. Someone talk me out of it...


----------



## Dots (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah, they released it early but didn't mention it...I just got the email early this morning because I had signed up to be informed when it was available. Well, incase u haven't already, sign up for the Too Faced e-mail and they send you a 20% off code. If it helps...lol.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol, I sold my Naked palette on Ebay, and even though I put that it was used in the description, I still got $87 for it, so I could theoretically use it to get this (hear me talking myself into it?). But...I did just get the Coastal Scents Revealed palette yesterday because I do need a dedicated neutral palette instead of hunting through all mine for neutral shades, but even with a 20% off coupon I'm feeling cheap, lol.
You got $87?! Maybe I could sell mine too and get the Chocolate Bar and buy Naked 3 again later. Hmmm...


----------



## Dots (Dec 15, 2013)

And also...I don't want to talk you out of it, it's too pretty and I already caved this morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 15, 2013)

I do Have the 20% off coupon, but I almost feel like it's not worth it unless I add something else, cause the palette is just under $50. I dunno. Dangit!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol, I sold my Naked palette on Ebay, and even though I put that it was used in the description, I still got $87 for it, so I could theoretically use it to get this (hear me talking myself into it?). But...I did just get the Coastal Scents Revealed palette yesterday because I do need a dedicated neutral palette instead of hunting through all mine for neutral shades, but even with a 20% off coupon I'm feeling cheap, lol.
You got $87?! Maybe I could sell mine too and get the Chocolate Bar and buy Naked 3 again later. Hmmm...

Yeah girl, colour me just as frikkin surprised as you are. I was like, um, you people do know that it's on sale at Sephroa and Ulta for ...$52 right? Right!?! But hey, if you wanna gimme your money, I'll take it, yes I will. I mean, if you're not all that enamoured with the Naked palette (like me) it might be a good idea, the Choco Bar looks much better for me anyway, warmer colours, more variety, and it still manages to be plenty neutral, also, I love Too Faced more. If you do sell it, place it on auction, people tend to fight over them, it's almost like people get offended when you put the price you want, but they're ok paying the same price if they think it's their idea. Bonkers, yes.


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 15, 2013)

I reallllyy want this palette because I'm not in love with my Naked1 and I adore Too Faced shadows. I also want to get my mom this. Have to resist for now, though.


----------



## Dots (Dec 15, 2013)

> I do Have the 20% off coupon, but I almost feel like it's not worth it unless I add something else, cause the palette is just under $50. I dunno. Dangit!


 Yeah agreed, you need to add something. I was deciding between the new heart blush and the glitter primer when I was going to order it from there, but the site wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I reallllyy want this palette because I'm not in love with my Naked1 and I adore Too Faced shadows. I also want to get my mom this.

Have to resist for now, though.
Resist? What's that? Is that something involving that willpower thing people keep talking bout? Yeah, ain't got a lick ah that.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I do Have the 20% off coupon, but I almost feel like it's not worth it unless I add something else, cause the palette is just under $50. I dunno. Dangit!

Yeah agreed, you need to add something. I was deciding between the new heart blush and the glitter primer when I was going to order it from there, but the site wouldn't work for me. Ooohhh yes! I was looking at that blush too in Something About Berry, I would like the Peach Beach, but my complection eats peachy shades, just don't know if I want to go up in price that much more, I'm trying to be good. Trying, and most likely failing soon.


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 15, 2013)

> Resist? What's that? Is that something involving that willpower thing people keep talking bout? Yeah, ain't got a lick ah that.Â


 Lol I have a feeling I'll be purchasing this right after Christmas. No willpower here. I just talk a big game xP


----------



## Dots (Dec 15, 2013)

> Ooohhh yes! I was looking at that blush too in Something About Berry, I would like the Peach Beach, but my complection eats peachy shades, just don't know if I want to go up in price that much more, I'm trying to be good. Trying, and most likely failing soon.


 Lol all the best with behaving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 15, 2013)

I really want this palette! I'm tempted to order since I have a 20% off coupon but it looks like it's not available online on TF's site yet.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 15, 2013)

[@]Dots[/@] I know right?! Like seriously, how am I to be expected to behave when the practically wave these pretty things in front of me? Clearly it's not my fault.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 15, 2013)

[@]lioness90[/@] It's available, the site's been glitching so sometimes it'll let you add it and sometimes it won't.


----------



## Dots (Dec 15, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@lioness90

It's available, the site's been glitching so sometimes it'll let you add it and sometimes it won't.
Ahhhh....I saw the "add to cart" button for a second then it disappeared. Maybe that's a sign lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 15, 2013)

I ordered it earlier during the day and just got an email from Sephora that it is now shipped! Can't wait to get this beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (Dec 15, 2013)

> I ordered it earlier during the day and just got an email from Sephora that it is now shipped! Can't wait to get this beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Same! Yayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 15, 2013)

Ahhhhh! You guys are not making it easy to resist!


----------



## melliemelissa (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely I am damn interested to take this unfortunately I am unable to excess please help..


----------



## eucala08 (Dec 17, 2013)

I am interested in the fact that I'm getting to be a hoarder with makeup and want it all, but I think I have colors already similar to this palette and will be skipping it. The whole chocolate thing seems gimmicky.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 18, 2013)

[@]viccckyhoang[/@] [@]Dots[/@] Can I please please see some swatches when you guys get your palettes? I'm really on the fence about this, I need another palette like a hole in the head, but it's just so durn pretty!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@viccckyhoang
@Dots

Can I please please see some swatches when you guys get your palettes? I'm really on the fence about this, I need another palette like a hole in the head, but it's just so durn pretty!

yesss!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my tracking isn't updating tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@viccckyhoang
@Dots

Can I please please see some swatches when you guys get your palettes? I'm really on the fence about this, I need another palette like a hole in the head, but it's just so durn pretty!
I just received mine in my Sephora order, and not only is it pretty, it smells fantastic! (I don't think I should lick them, though - however tempting that may be!)

Both Muse and Temptalia reviewed and posted swatches of the palette. You can drool over them here:

Musings of a Muse: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/11/faced-chocolate-bar-eye-palette-review-swatches.html

Temptalia: http://www.temptalia.com/too-faced-chocolate-bar-eye-palette-review-photos-swatches

Enjoy!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 18, 2013)

[@]TwirlyGirly[/@] Ugh! Mine. Dammit!


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@TwirlyGirly

Ugh! Mine. Dammit!
LOL! You'll love it.

Just remember - NO licking!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine came in today! Can't wait to go home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwirlyGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL! You'll love it.

Just remember - NO licking!
I volunteer to taste the eyeshadows to see if their cocoa flavor shines through. XDD


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 18, 2013)

> > [@=/u/111129/TwirlyGirly]@TwirlyGirly[/@] Ugh! Mine. Dammit!
> 
> 
> LOL! You'll love it. Just remember - NO licking!


 I'm not in any position to guarantee that...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 19, 2013)

Well my eyeshadow palette came and it's not looking too good. 1) Whoever packaged my box just didn't give a fuuu - didn't check off the items (which means NO samples; even no sign of the code I used). Heck, they didn't even write who was it packed by -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 2) Opened the actual box of the palette and I see loose powder on the outside package of the palette (YIKES!!) 3) Opened the palette and found the shade 'Milk Chocolate' pan NOT glued in the package. Not even a sign of glue on the pan or in the socket where it belongs. Not a big problem because I can glue it in myself. Then we have champagne truffle ready to fall out of the socket soon. 4) Then last but not least, my palette was swatched! Can easily be seen in the shades Hazelnut, Creme Brulee, Haute Chocolate, and Cherry Cordial + a little bit on Marzipan. Then there's tiny pin like holes on Amaretto. I will email Sephora and post the photos when I get the chance. I just need to tag them before posting it anywhere.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 19, 2013)

> Well my eyeshadow palette came and it's not looking too good. 1) Whoever packaged my box just didn't give a fuuu - didn't check off the items (which means NO samples; even no sign of the code I used). Heck, they didn't even write who was it packed by -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 2) Opened the actual box of the palette and I see loose powder on the outside package of the palette (YIKES!!) 3) Opened the palette and found the shade 'Milk Chocolate' pan NOT glued in the package. Not even a sign of glue on the pan or in the socket where it belongs. Not a big problem because I can glue it in myself. Then we have champagne truffle ready to fall out of the socket soon. 4) Then last but not least, my palette was swatched! Can easily be seen in the shades Hazelnut, Creme Brulee, Haute Chocolate, and Cherry Cordial + a little bit on Marzipan. Then there's tiny pin like holes on Amaretto. I will email Sephora and post the photos when I get the chance. I just need to tag them before posting it anywhere.


 Oh noes! That's the same way my naked palette looked when it came, like someone had already been playing with it. What is with qa and these companies lately? Yeah you need to shoot off an email to Sephora asap or call them tomorrow. I still can't believe about the pans though, that seems more a Too Faced issue than Sephora.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 19, 2013)

> Oh noes! That's the same way my naked palette looked when it came, like someone had already been playing with it. What is with qa and these companies lately? Yeah you need to shoot off an email to Sephora asap or call them tomorrow. I still can't believe about the pans though, that seems more a Too Faced issue than Sephora.


 Definitely partial Sephora &amp; Too Faced; can't post pics at the moment cause my lil niece is using my laptop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she's gonna take forever since she's watching a movie! I usually don't complain but I will this time since everything is messed up.


----------



## hollye (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, it looks like a chocolate in appearance. I like chocolate!


----------



## Dots (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a couple Sephora boxes and a tarte box I need to open but have not yet, thought I would wait till the weekend, but @viccckyhoang your story is making me nervous to check mine.


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not in any position to guarantee that...
If you read the ingredients list, the shadows do have real cocoa ("Theobroma Cacao Fruit Powder" - which is the INCI name for "cocoa powder") in them!

I guess the geeky part of me is impressed they used the "real deal" as opposed to an artificial chocolate fragrance in the formula (but STILL - NO LICKING!).

The Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Bronzers (both shades) contain cocoa powder as well, but also list "Flavor (aroma)" in their list of ingredients. I wonder why they felt they needed to use an artificial fragrance in addition to the cocoa powder in the bronzers, but not in the shadows? H-m-m-m.

F.Y.I. (more geekiness): Cocoa powder (the UNSWEETENED stuff used in baking) can be used as a bronzer, if the color suits your skintone!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing some swatches of this, if anyone that bought it can oblige! I have all 3 Naked palettes, Nude Tude, Too Faced Shadow Bon Bons, Coastal Scents Revealed palette and quite a few other nude palettes. As flippin adorable as this is, unless the swatches are super buttery and pigmented, I'm going to pass.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wasn't wowed by the color selection, although I love the purple shades and the green they put in. Mixes it up!


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm looking forward to seeing some swatches of this, if anyone that bought it can oblige! I have all 3 Naked palettes, Nude Tude, Too Faced Shadow Bon Bons, Coastal Scents Revealed palette and quite a few other nude palettes. As flippin adorable as this is, unless the swatches are super buttery and pigmented, I'm going to pass.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wasn't wowed by the color selection, although I love the purple shades and the green they put in. Mixes it up!
Both Muse and Temptalia reviewed and posted swatches of the palette. You can view them here:

Musings of a Muse: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/11/faced-chocolate-bar-eye-palette-review-swatches.html

Temptalia: http://www.temptalia.com/too-faced-chocolate-bar-eye-palette-review-photos-swatches

Enjoy!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwirlyGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Both Muse and Temptalia reviewed and posted swatches of the palette. You can view them here:

Musings of a Muse: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/11/faced-chocolate-bar-eye-palette-review-swatches.html

Temptalia: http://www.temptalia.com/too-faced-chocolate-bar-eye-palette-review-photos-swatches

Enjoy!
Aww man...and of course it's gorgeous and I want it! LOL


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 19, 2013)

> I'm looking forward to seeing some swatches of this, if anyone that bought it can oblige! I have all 3 Naked palettes, Nude Tude, Too Faced Shadow Bon Bons, Coastal Scents Revealed palette and quite a few other nude palettes. As flippin adorable as this is, unless the swatches are super buttery and pigmented, I'm going to pass.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I wasn't wowed by the color selection, although I love the purple shades and the green they put in. Mixes it up!


 In my experience Too Faced shadows are almost always buttery and smooth almost zero fallout. I have the Too Faced Loves Sephora palette and it's honestly the best palette that I own in terms of color uniqueness and formula. Love that palette to pieces.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


In my experience Too Faced shadows are almost always buttery and smooth almost zero fallout. I have the Too Faced Loves Sephora palette and it's honestly the best palette that I own in terms of color uniqueness and formula. Love that palette to pieces.
I have to agree, although the Shadow Bon Bons were one of my more recent purchases (got it on sale on their site) from them and it makes sense as to why it was in the sale section. I felt that the quality was good and up to par with the Too Faced name, but doesn't compare to the high quality I've seen in their other palettes. They were a bit flaky for me and some of the shades weren't as pigmented as I would like, so I think that palette alone but a damper on my Too Faced love. But this palette definitely seems promising. Good thing my birthday is only a month away! I don't think I could convince my fiance to buy me yet another palette for Christmas, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 19, 2013)

Sigh, I really don't need this palette.........Off to the Too Faced site!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 19, 2013)

> > In my experience Too Faced shadows are almost always buttery and smooth almost zero fallout. I have the Too Faced Loves Sephora palette and it's honestly the best palette that I own in terms of color uniqueness and formula. Love that palette to pieces.
> 
> 
> I have to agree, although the Shadow Bon Bons were one of my more recent purchases (got it on sale on their site) from them and it makes sense as to why it was in the sale section. I felt that the quality was good and up to par with the Too Faced name, but doesn't compare to the high quality I've seen in their other palettes. They were a bit flaky for me and some of the shades weren't as pigmented as I would like, so I think that palette alone but a damper on my Too Faced love. But this palette definitely seems promising. Good thing my birthday is only a month away! I don't think I could convince my fiance to buy me yet another palette for Christmas, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is when I'd withhold love. You have to train him now, makeup above all! Hehe!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 19, 2013)

> Sigh, I really don't need this palette.........Off to the Too Faced site!


 Bwahahah! Another one bites the dust. Use code nicepackage to get free two day shipping.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is when I'd withhold love. You have to train him now, makeup above all! Hehe!
HAHAHA Love it!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bwahahah! Another one bites the dust. Use code nicepackage to get free two day shipping.
Thank you!  I might wait til next week to get it.  My dad usually gives me cash for Christmas, then I can consider it a gift!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a couple Sephora boxes and a tarte box I need to open but have not yet, thought I would wait till the weekend, but @viccckyhoang your story is making me nervous to check mine.

don't worry about it too much  i have an unboxing video, pics, and the receipt for proof!


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh, I really don't need this palette.........Off to the Too Faced site!
Are you implying that if you really DO need a palette you go in the opposite direction?

LOL!

Interesting way to curb your makeup buying. How's that working for you? &lt;grin&gt;


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Dec 19, 2013)

@MissJexie

I just noticed you're from Woonsocket!

I'm in Warwick! &lt;waves&gt;

Another makeup addict in Rhode Island! Whe-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e!


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday. I used my $15 off $50 gc on Sephora.com to get it.




  I'm in love! It's gorgeous and smells like heaven...however, my 19 year old keeps trying to steal it...gonna have to order another one for her for Christmas or I have a feeling mine will disappear very quickly.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwirlyGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @MissJexie

I just noticed you're from Woonsocket!

I'm in Warwick! &lt;waves&gt;

Another makeup addict in Rhode Island! Whe-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e!
haha that's awesome!! *waves back!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwirlyGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you implying that if you really DO need a palette you go in the opposite direction?

LOL!

Interesting way to curb your makeup buying. How's that working for you? &lt;grin&gt;
Lol, I haven't NEEDED a palette in years!  I already have more shadows than I could use in 3 lifetimes.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 19, 2013)

I want this palette so badly! I love Too Faced shadows and the swatches I've seen of this look amazing!


----------



## Dots (Dec 19, 2013)

> I want this palette so badly! I love Too Faced shadows and the swatches I've seen of this look amazing!


 We won't stop you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 19, 2013)

> > I want this palette so badly! I love Too Faced shadows and the swatches I've seen of this look amazing!
> 
> 
> We won't stop you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Of course she won't, she's mother of all enablers. She's fallen off the wagon and is determined to help everyone down off it as well lol


----------



## Dots (Dec 20, 2013)

> Of course she won't, she's mother of all enablers. She's fallen off the wagon and is determined to help everyone down off it as well lol


 Lol I did and I fell hard...sorta. Not like the MUT Members need any help though, they basically tip the wagon themselves and then say..."whoops, I fell...but since I'm here now..." lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 20, 2013)

> > Of course she won't, she's mother of all enablers. She's fallen off the wagon and is determined to help everyone down off it as well lol
> 
> 
> Lol I did and I fell hard...sorta. Not like the MUT Members need any help though, they basically tip the wagon themselves and then say..."whoops, I fell...but since I'm here now..." lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 For serious. Smdh. That's why I stayed away from this site for so long, god knows I don't need the help.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 20, 2013)

I have swatches!!! But I probably won't be able to post them tonight =/


----------



## Dots (Dec 21, 2013)

I still need to open these packages, one of which has the palette but I was busy all week and am now telling myself I can open it after I am done with all my cleaning and errands...and there is a lot of that to do.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I still need to open these packages, one of which has the palette but I was busy all week and am now telling myself I can open it after I am done with all my cleaning and errands...and there is a lot of that to do.
Whaaaaat?! Cleaning can wait! The chocolate beckons!


----------



## Dots (Dec 21, 2013)

> Whaaaaat?! Cleaning can wait! The chocolate beckons!


 Lol true but I figure I will enoy it more once all the cleaning is done. I prepped my nails for polish earlier and will paint them in a day or so, as well. I am terrible at using all my new beauty products as I get them but I need to be better, I have so many brand new, gorgeous products I still need to use. I received my Glam Glow Full size so figured I will do that after all the cleaning and start using all my new stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol true but I figure I will enoy it more once all the cleaning is done. I prepped my nails for polish earlier and will paint them in a day or so, as well. I am terrible at using all my new beauty products as I get them but I need to be better, I have so many brand new, gorgeous products I still need to use. I received my Glam Glow Full size so figured I will do that after all the cleaning and start using all my new stuff.





You're just teasing us now.


----------



## Dots (Dec 21, 2013)

> You're just teasing us now.Â


 Lol no....I just always keep waiting...what am I waiting for exactly? No idea. New goal: start using the products.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 21, 2013)

> > Whaaaaat?! Cleaning can wait! The chocolate beckons!
> 
> 
> Lol true but I figure I will enoy it more once all the cleaning is done. I prepped my nails for polish earlier and will paint them in a day or so, as well. I am terrible at using all my new beauty products as I get them but I need to be better, I have so many brand new, gorgeous products I still need to use. I received my Glam Glow Full size so figured I will do that after all the cleaning and start using all my new stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wha..?! Stop stalling, you're just doing this to hurt me aren't you?! Um...if you want...I could test your new stuff out for you and let you know? You know, cause I'm nice like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also really want to try that Glam Glow, but I'm so scared, my skin is so sensitive, that Derma e scrub from the July Ipsy caused the worst cystic acne, I'm still getting pimples and have a face full of polka dots. Thank god for Michael Todd.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol no....I just always keep waiting...what am I waiting for exactly? No idea. New goal: start using the products.


----------



## Dots (Dec 21, 2013)

> Wha..?! Stop stalling, you're just doing this to hurt me aren't you?! Um...if you want...I could test your new stuff out for you and let you know? You know, cause I'm nice like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also really want to try that Glam Glow, but I'm so scared, my skin is so sensitive, that Derma e scrub from the July Ipsy caused the worst cystic acne, I'm still getting pimples and have a face full of polka dots. Thank god for Michael Todd.


 I appreciate your kindness, lol. I ordered a bunch of Michael Todd last year and really wanted to like it but it broke me out like crazy. I also have super sensitive skin and I am loving Lush Cupcake Mask, Lush Grease Lightning, Clinique Acne Solutions Toner, and Glam Glow! These are amazing for me!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 21, 2013)

> > Wha..?! Stop stalling, you're just doing this to hurt me aren't you?! Um...if you want...I could test your new stuff out for you and let you know? You know, cause I'm nice like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also really want to try that Glam Glow, but I'm so scared, my skin is so sensitive, that Derma e scrub from the July Ipsy caused the worst cystic acne, I'm still getting pimples and have a face full of polka dots. Thank god for Michael Todd.
> 
> 
> I appreciate your kindness, lol. I ordered a bunch of Michael Todd last year and really wanted to like it but it broke me out like crazy. I also have super sensitive skin and I am loving Lush Cupcake Mask, Lush Grease Lightning, Clinique Acne Solutions Toner, and Glam Glow! These are amazing for me!


 I love it, it stabilised my skin within a week of starting use, and it keeps it stable cause I still have the occasional pimple. But if I'm honest, it doesn't do much for the texture of my skin and I've been using the Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve cream to fantastic results, but I'm gonna have to give that up, cause I'm not paying $42 for it when it runs out. I've always wanted to try Lush but I just get so overwhelmed looking at all that stuff, and walking into a store? Forget that, way too much stimuli. But I may look into it, one of my coworkers told us his girlfriend who works there offered to get us whatever we wanted at a ridiculous discount.


----------



## Dots (Dec 21, 2013)

> I love it, it stabilised my skin within a week of starting use, and it keeps it stable cause I still have the occasional pimple. But if I'm honest, it doesn't do much for the texture of my skin and I've been using the Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve cream to fantastic results, but I'm gonna have to give that up, cause I'm not paying $42 for it when it runs out. I've always wanted to try Lush but I just get so overwhelmed looking at all that stuff, and walking into a store? Forget that, way too much stimuli. But I may look into it, one of my coworkers told us his girlfriend who works there offered to get us whatever we wanted at a ridiculous discount.


 I used to feel that way about LUSH for years but I heard a blogger talk about the mask one day and nothing was fixing the random breakouts and we were walking past the store and a friend and I each decided to get a few products and wow. I was going to order some of their gift sets but remembered they have that huge sale next week so will wait happily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 21, 2013)

> > I love it, it stabilised my skin within a week of starting use, and it keeps it stable cause I still have the occasional pimple. But if I'm honest, it doesn't do much for the texture of my skin and I've been using the Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve cream to fantastic results, but I'm gonna have to give that up, cause I'm not paying $42 for it when it runs out. I've always wanted to try Lush but I just get so overwhelmed looking at all that stuff, and walking into a store? Forget that, way too much stimuli. But I may look into it, one of my coworkers told us his girlfriend who works there offered to get us whatever we wanted at a ridiculous discount.
> 
> 
> I used to feel that way about LUSH for years but I heard a blogger talk about the mask one day and nothing was fixing the random breakouts and we were walking past the store and a friend and I each decided to get a few products and wow. I was going to order some of their gift sets but remembered they have that huge sale next week so will wait happily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sale?! What sale? How huge? And can I please participate from the safety of my very comfy couch? I live in Georgia, and down the street from the mall of Georgia which has it's own damn street named for it, bleeds into I85 and it's as big as a small town honestly, further complicated by the fact that there are a gazillion restaurants, high end stores and we're talking stop and go traffic on a regular day, this week, it's just been stop. My supervisor today was late because it took her two hours to go a mile.


----------



## Dots (Dec 21, 2013)

> Sale?! What sale? How huge? And can I please participate from the safety of my very comfy couch? I live in Georgia, and down the street from the mall of Georgia which has it's own damn street named for it, bleeds into I85 and it's as big as a small town honestly, further complicated by the fact that there are a gazillion restaurants, high end stores and we're talking stop and go traffic on a regular day, this week, it's just been stop. My supervisor today was late because it took her two hours to go a mile.


 Well, this will be my first year taking part but I think it is usually half off or BOGO holiday items, including sets. Also, I hear that the website has major server issues during the sale. I guess I will find out what it's like if I take part this year. I have some scents on my list of trys.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 21, 2013)

[@]Dots[/@] I just came off the site and I'm still so thoroughly confuzzled and overwhelmed. I managed to narrow it down to three must have items, a steamer, a moisturiser and a cleanser, I think I'm too much of a punk to brave those crowds what with the kids being off from school this week and all, I'll just have my friends gf pick the stuff up for me.


----------



## Dots (Dec 21, 2013)

Sounds good! Excited that you get to try it. I only got this far...


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sounds good! Excited that you get to try it.

I only got this far...




Lol, you're sad. I'm sadder for trying to make you open it. Hahaha!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 22, 2013)

I'll post swatches tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 23, 2013)

Gilded Ganache, White Chocolate, Milk Chocolate, Salted Caramel





Marzipan, Semi-Sweet, Hazelnut, Creme Brulee





Milk Chocolate, Black Forest Truffle, Triple Fudge, Strawberry Bon Bon





Candied Violet, Amaretto, Cherry Cordial, Champagne Truffle

Just some really quick swatches that I haven't posted anywhere (not even my blog!!!). I might post some eye looks later. ENJOY!

*EDIT*: WHOOPS; swatched 2x with NO PRIMER.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 23, 2013)

> Gilded Ganache, White Chocolate, Milk Chocolate, Salted Caramel
> 
> Marzipan, Semi-Sweet, Hazelnut, Creme Brulee
> 
> ...


 Omg! You are my shero! I always need to see what swatches look like on someone with yellow undertones, these are frikkin gorgeous!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omg! You are my shero! I always need to see what swatches look like on someone with yellow undertones, these are frikkin gorgeous!

The last picture is off because of the 1st and 4th shades; it counteracts with my undertones.. haha just a heads up that I didn't alter the 'color' just added my blog's name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 23, 2013)

> > Omg! You are my shero! I always need to see what swatches look like on someone with yellow undertones, these are frikkin gorgeous!
> 
> 
> The last picture is off because of the 1st and 4th shades; it counteracts with my undertones.. haha just a heads up that I didn't alter the 'color' just added my blog's name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's cool, I headed over to the Too Faced site to get it as soon as I see your swatches, lol, but it's out of stock so I'll have to wait till it comes back, which might be a good thing. If it's after Christmas I might get other stuff on sale.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's cool, I headed over to the Too Faced site to get it as soon as I see your swatches, lol, but it's out of stock so I'll have to wait till it comes back, which might be a good thing. If it's after Christmas I might get other stuff on sale.

aww thanks! haha just your luck, right?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> why not try Sephora to get the points?


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 23, 2013)

[@]viccckyhoang[/@] Cause there are some samples that I want from too faced. I don't mind waiting anyway, I have money coming in from eBay sales that is rather spend than, it's kinda like "my own do what I want with it" money, ya know?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@viccckyhoang

Cause there are some samples that I want from too faced. I don't mind waiting anyway, I have money coming in from eBay sales that is rather spend than, it's kinda like "my own do what I want with it" money, ya know?

oooh i totally get what you're saying. i saw on another thread that you got the coastal scents revealed palette! mine came in on friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we need a thread on that haha (if we dont have one already)


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 23, 2013)

> > [@=/u/88489/viccckyhoang]@viccckyhoang[/@] Cause there are some samples that I want from too faced. I don't mind waiting anyway, I have money coming in from eBay sales that is rather spend than, it's kinda like "my own do what I want with it" money, ya know?
> 
> 
> oooh i totally get what you're saying. i saw on another thread that you got the coastal scents revealed palette! mine came in on friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we need a thread on that haha (if we dont have one already)


 I was gonna check to see if there was one, I've been planning to write my review for days now, I love that palette, but it's been raining like crazy out here since Friday and I take most of my shots outdoors so I haven't been able to get good shots of the eye looks I've done. Would you consider doing a cross post on my blog sometime? I would love that and my readers probably would too since I have an inexplicably high Asian readership (really don't know how it happened) and I'm sure they would love to see how stuff looks on someone much closer to their skintone and undertone.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was gonna check to see if there was one, I've been planning to write my review for days now, I love that palette, but it's been raining like crazy out here since Friday and I take most of my shots outdoors so I haven't been able to get good shots of the eye looks I've done. Would you consider doing a cross post on my blog sometime? I would love that and my readers probably would too since I have an inexplicably high Asian readership (really don't know how it happened) and I'm sure they would love to see how stuff looks on someone much closer to their skintone and undertone.

I'm thinking that we don't have a thread on it; I haven't played with it much. let's make a thread so we won't crowd this thread with another palette.. AND I would love that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 23, 2013)

btw - i won't start posting on my blog until Jan.. haha


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 23, 2013)

[@]viccckyhoang[/@] There is something like a thread, but it was started three weeks ago and only has three posts. Just let me know whenever you're ready to post and we'll set it up.


----------



## tlglover1447 (Jan 11, 2014)

If anybody want the Too  Faced Chocolate Bar  Palette it is on hsn.com $29 + tax on hsn.com w/ code HSNNEW2014 + free shipping

the code is for new customers and takes $20 off any $40 purchase. Free shipping on Too Faced items


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 11, 2014)

> If anybody want the Too Â Faced Chocolate Bar Â Palette it is on hsn.comÂ $29 + tax on hsn.com w/ code HSNNEW2014 + free shipping the code is for new customers and takes $20 off any $40 purchase. Free shipping on Too Faced items


 Omg I love you!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 12, 2014)

And it is MINE!! Muahahahahahaha!!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And it is MINE!! Muahahahahahaha!!
Picked this up today too and OOOOOMMMMGGGGG it is way more gorgeous in person than it was online! So glad I snagged it before they were all gone! I didn't know if this was LE or not but I wasn't taking any chances haha


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And it is MINE!! Muahahahahahaha!!
Picked this up today too and OOOOOMMMMGGGGG it is way more gorgeous in person than it was online! So glad I snagged it before they were all gone! I didn't know if this was LE or not but I wasn't taking any chances haha


Yeah I kept going back and forth like "do I really need another $50 palette?" But for this price? Yes, yes I do very very much. Can't wait to play, I frikkin LOVE Too Faced!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah I kept going back and forth like "do I really need another $50 palette?" But for this price? Yes, yes I do very very much. Can't wait to play, I frikkin LOVE Too Faced!
And, umm, HELLO IT SMELLS LIKE DELICIOUS HEAVENLY CHOCOLATE! I love how the box says "Product not edible"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely did NOT need this palette but it was my birthday gift to myself. (unnecessary purchase = justified)


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 12, 2014)

[@]KaitlinKolors[/@] I sell my massive pile of unused or once tested stuff on eBay to facilitate the purchase of new stuff that I'll probably, most likely, almost certainly sell. It's a viscous cycle I tell ya.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tlglover1447* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If anybody want the Too  Faced Chocolate Bar  Palette it is on hsn.com $29 + tax on hsn.com w/ code HSNNEW2014 + free shipping

the code is for new customers and takes $20 off any $40 purchase. Free shipping on Too Faced items
Thank you SO MUCH for posting this code! I've been wanting this palette since Vampy Varnish swatched it in early December, but I was putting it off because of holiday spending. But the $20 off brought it into my budget. Ordered, hooray!


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tlglover1447* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If anybody want the Too  Faced Chocolate Bar  Palette it is on hsn.com $29 + tax on hsn.com w/ code HSNNEW2014 + free shipping

the code is for new customers and takes $20 off any $40 purchase. Free shipping on Too Faced items

THANKKKKKKKKKKKKK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I ordered it! I'm on a low/no buy but this offer was too good to pass up! I've been wanting this before it was released.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 12, 2014)

[@]tlglover1447[/@] Yay! You're the thread hero.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 12, 2014)

@tlglover1447 omg thanks for the heads up! I might seriously splurge on this palette because it's gorgeous.


----------



## tlglover1447 (Jan 12, 2014)

I wish know about the deal before I have brought mine on sephora. It is a great palette. It smell great.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 12, 2014)

> I wish know about the deal before I have brought mineÂ on sephora. It is a great palette. It smell great.


 I knew there was a reason I kept putting off getting it, if I'd gotten it and then seen this I'd have been for serious upset. I'm sorry you weren't able to participate in this awesome deal, but thanks for sharing it with the rest of us.


----------



## beautygroove (Jan 12, 2014)

Yesss thank you for this coupon deal! I randomly stumbled upon this post and thought, why not?! $31 for a Too Faced palette is hard to pass up.


----------



## Deareux (Jan 12, 2014)

I broke my 2014 no-buy for this. I couldn't resist the savings!


----------



## BexDev (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tlglover1447* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If anybody want the Too  Faced Chocolate Bar  Palette it is on hsn.com $29 + tax on hsn.com w/ code HSNNEW2014 + free shipping

the code is for new customers and takes $20 off any $40 purchase. Free shipping on Too Faced items
AMAAAAAAAZING!!!! Thank you so much for sharing/enabling!!!


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 13, 2014)

I was SO close to ordering it, but I decided not to especially after reading this blog:

http://victoriacbeauty.blogspot.com/2014/01/too-faced-chocolate-bar-eye-palette.html (not affiliated)

I have the nude palettes they compared this palette to and I guess even though it's only around $30 with coupon, I don't really need it.. even though I want it. :x


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 13, 2014)

> I was SO close to ordering it, but I decided not to especially after reading this blog: http://victoriacbeauty.blogspot.com/2014/01/too-faced-chocolate-bar-eye-palette.html (not affiliated) I have the nude palettes they compared this palette to and I guess even though it's only around $30 with coupon, I don't really need it.. even though I want it. :x


 Thank you so much for posting that. I was thinking of purchasing, but sincei already have Naked and Lorac Pro, I think I will pass.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 13, 2014)

I bought mine... and... I feel bad about buying it.. like I know I didn't need it. I used it today to create one of the looks on the cards that come with it, but I just didn't like it. I'm gonna keep using it, but I doubt I'll be keeping this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The shades I thought would wow me, just didn't, it didn't blend as well as I wanted to either.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tlglover1447* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If anybody want the Too  Faced Chocolate Bar  Palette it is on hsn.com $29 + tax on hsn.com w/ code HSNNEW2014 + free shipping

the code is for new customers and takes $20 off any $40 purchase. Free shipping on Too Faced items
I know I did not need it but it was in my sephora cart for three weeks now. Could not pass up $31 for this! I have Revealed, Naked palettes, theBalm NudeTude and LORAC Unzipped and PRO unopened, I think I need to be on a no-buy now (but I think would be quite impossible) LOL


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was SO close to ordering it, but I decided not to especially after reading this blog:

http://victoriacbeauty.blogspot.com/2014/01/too-faced-chocolate-bar-eye-palette.html (not affiliated)

I have the nude palettes they compared this palette to and I guess even though it's only around $30 with coupon, I don't really need it.. even though I want it. :x
I don't have any of those other palettes, wasn't all that interested and not really a huge fan of nudes/neutrals. I guess it's just everyone's own preference I suppose cause everyone was raving about N3 and I absolutely hated it enough to sell it. Also, after seeing Viccckyhoang's swatches I'm convinced it's a better match for people with yellow undertones like myself, and I guess I kinda don't really consider it a neutral palette? Just based off her swatches, I'll have a better idea when mine comes in the mail, plus I had been putting it off, but for $30? Yeah, there was no way I wan't gonna buy it.


----------



## Jasmine2323 (Jan 13, 2014)

I too need this one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jan 13, 2014)

> I don't have any of those other palettes, wasn't all that interested and not really a huge fan of nudes/neutrals. I guess it's just everyone's own preference I suppose cause everyone was raving about N3 and I absolutely hated it enough to sell it. Also, after seeing Viccckyhoang's swatches I'mÂ convinced it's a better match for people with yellow undertones like myself, and I guess I kinda don't really consider it a neutral palette? Just based off her swatches, I'll have a better idea when mine comes in the mail, plusÂ I had been putting it off, but for $30? Yeah, there was no way I wan't gonna buy it.


 Yeah, I just couldn't pass it up because the price was too amazing and I own Naked 1. :yay:


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 15, 2014)

> I broke my 2014 no-buy for this. I couldn't resist the savings!


 Are you doing a no buy for ALL of 2014?!?! Good God woman! Please tell me I misinterpreted that statement *goes into convulsions at the thought of buying *nothing* for a whole year*


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Are you doing a no buy for ALL of 2014?!?! Good God woman! Please tell me I misinterpreted that statement *goes into convulsions at the thought of buying *nothing* for a whole year*
no buys are hard! 

I looked into this palette but ultimately decided not to go for it - as much of an E/S obsessed person as I am. All of the colors are dupable and I already have something similar in my collection.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 15, 2014)

BTW - the ULTA Friends and Family 20% off promo code DOES work on this particular palette.

Just saying!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BTW - the ULTA Friends and Family 20% off promo code DOES work on this particular palette.

Just saying!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
What's the code? I receive emails from them but I haven't gotten a birthday gift email or a 20% coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sephora hasn't sent me my birthday gift email either which is weird because I'm positive that my b-day is correct on both accounts.

Edit: Guess I could have clicked the link............


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 15, 2014)

The codes are unique. You have to sign up to get one.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 15, 2014)

I signed up an hour ago and never received an email.... Probably a sign that I don't need more makeup.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 15, 2014)

> BTW - the ULTA Friends and Family 20% off promo code DOES work on this particular palette. Just saying!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Dammit Zadi, there you go ruining my resolve  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am now, officially, enabled.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 15, 2014)

I ordered the TOo faced Chocolate bar palette from HSN and this is what I got:









3 shadows are shattered to smithereens.  I currently have makeup all over my couch, jeans, phone, computer and what not.  I hope they have good customer services as this is my first time ever ordering from HSN and this is not a good experience.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 15, 2014)

> I ordered the TOo faced Chocolate bar palette from HSN and this is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 shadows are shattered to smithereens. Â I currently have makeup all over my couch, jeans, phone, computer and what not. Â I hope they have good customer services as this is my first time ever ordering from HSN and this is not a good experience.


 Oh. My. GOD!!!!! I hope mine doesn't look like this, good on you for taking pics right away. That really is kinda sucky as far as first experiences go.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh. My. GOD!!!!! I hope mine doesn't look like this, good on you for taking pics right away. That really is kinda sucky as far as first experiences go.
Great and they have no more so I have no palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good news is I am getting my money back and I can keep the palette to try and salvage it.

ETA:  My package came via UPS Sure post.  It shipped from Ontario CA to San Diego and it got damaged in that short of a trip so I fear for those traveling longer distances!  The HSN CSR credited me back what I paid, I get to keep it and got a $5 credit.

Not sure if I will give HSN another shot.  I order from Sephora and Ulta regularly and have never had this happen.  Guess that is what I get for trying to take advantage of a deal!

@Prtylitlesyko I hope yours and everyone else's make it safe and sound!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BTW - the ULTA Friends and Family 20% off promo code DOES work on this particular palette.

Just saying!






Dammit Zadi, there you go ruining my resolve





I am now, officially, enabled. 

LOL You're welcome! LOL


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 15, 2014)

[@]lovepink[/@] Oh no! That's so bad, ugh. Are they not getting any more in stock?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 15, 2014)

Get it off of ULTA and get it for 20% less!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get it off of ULTA and get it for 20% less!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Haha true!  And it is 3x points until 1/18 and I have to work on retaining platinum status right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@lovepink

Oh no! That's so bad, ugh. Are they not getting any more in stock?
The CSR lady did not say. She just said they "had no more in stock" or she would have sent me a new one.  Wahhh so sad.  RIP Too faced chocolate bar palette.  I will remember you always as my floor, blankets, couch, jeans, hands, iphone 5 and macbook are covered in your chocolatey glory.  At least it all smells good!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 15, 2014)

> Get it off of ULTA and get it for 20% less!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah well, I still haven't gotten my f&amp;f coupon code yet, it's almost as if they want me to keep my money. [@]lovepink[/@] Mine is shipping from TN, different distribution centers maybe since I'm in the south? Maybe that distribution centre did a piss poor job of packing? And how long did it take you to get your package anyway? I've never had a surepost delivery


----------



## lovepink (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah well, I still haven't gotten my f&amp;f coupon code yet, it's almost as if they want me to keep my money.

@lovepink

Mine is shipping from TN, different distribution centers maybe since I'm in the south? Maybe that distribution centre did a piss poor job of packing? And how long did it take you to get your package anyway? I've never had a surepost delivery
Oh good!  Then yours might be safe!  Let's see I ordered from HSN on 1/11/14 got tracking on 1/13/15 and got it today.  But it came from Ontario CA (which is a UPS hub for San Diego) so literally they drove it 1.5 hours south and handed it off to the post office who delivered it today.

Dang why does Ulta always hate on you?  Won't give you F&amp;F coupon, won't let you spend all your money/points.  They have no love for you!  Guess that means  you can save your money or give it to someone else!  Haha


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 15, 2014)

Sounds about right, I got my tracking yesterday and is already in Georgia TN is practically next door tho, I was hoping it would be a post office dropoff so Saturday delivery would be a guarantee. Yeah Ulta hates me, that's the sane store where I have my first ever racial profiling incident a few months ago.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sounds about right, I got my tracking yesterday and is already in Georgia TN is practically next door tho, I was hoping it would be a post office dropoff so Saturday delivery would be a guarantee. Yeah Ulta hates me, that's the sane store where I have my first ever racial profiling incident a few months ago.
OMG that is right!  I remember seeing your post about it!  What dirtbags!  Sucks though that a major beauty retailer is not wanting to let people save/spend money in their stores!

I hope your palette coming soon!  Keep us posted on if it arrives in one piece!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 15, 2014)

I definitely will! It's all I can do not to frikkin dance right now, this week is such an excellent week!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BTW - the ULTA Friends and Family 20% off promo code DOES work on this particular palette.

Just saying!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ugh....so hard to resist. I don't need this. Until the other day I was even completely convinced I didn't even want this. But I'm really sort of kind of starting to want it.


----------



## twotonetiff (Jan 16, 2014)

> Get it off of ULTA and get it for 20% less!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


[ I have an ulta account, how did I not know about this? Does this discount work on naked 3 pallet?


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 16, 2014)

> > Get it off of ULTA and get it for 20% less!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> [ I have an ulta account, how did I not know about this? Does this discount work on naked 3 pallet?


 I know right? I didn't get it either, use the link in zadidoll's post to sign up for it, and it can't be used for any of the naked palettes.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Get it off of ULTA and get it for 20% less!




[

I have an ulta account, how did I not know about this? Does this discount work on naked 3 pallet? 
No.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: *One-time use coupon, exclusively for {email address}. Coupon offer valid on all regular price and sale merchandise and on any one service at THE SALONâ„¢, excluding hair extensions (THE SALONâ„¢ offer is valid for all guests on one service only). *Not valid on LancÃ´me, Clinique, Urban Decay Naked 1, 2 or 3, Benefit Brow Bar Services and Beauty Steals. *Cannot be redeemed for cash or gift cards. This offer cannot be combined with any other ULTA coupon offer. Not valid on prior purchases. Void if copied or transferred and where prohibited by law. May be used on a single purchase and is limited to stock on hand. We reserve the right to limit quantities to normal retail purchases. Limit one per customer, per visit. Please check ulta.com for your location details. Â©2014 ULTA Salon, Cosmetics &amp; Fragrance, Inc. Valid 1/12/14-1/18/14.


----------



## saku (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered the TOo faced Chocolate bar palette from HSN and this is what I got:

3 shadows are shattered to smithereens.  I currently have makeup all over my couch, jeans, phone, computer and what not.  I hope they have good customer services as this is my first time ever ordering from HSN and this is not a good experience.

HSN is SOOOOO BAD WITH THEIR PACKAGING when shipping! i hate it!! i order a bunch of stuff from them because of the great deals, but the items are just not packaged right at all. they'll just usually put it in a big box of bag with no tissue in it at all and the items are rattling and smashed. the boxes of the products i ordered definitely looks like crap. sigh...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 16, 2014)

I am really worried about the packaging thing.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 16, 2014)

> I am really worried about the packaging thing.


 You and me both. I got an $80 store credit from Ulta today and I'm holding off getting the new NYX dream catcher palettes just in case I have to repurchase this one.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You and me both. I got an $80 store credit from Ulta today and I'm holding off getting the new NYX dream catcher palettes just in case I have to repurchase this one.
I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Deareux (Jan 16, 2014)

Mine is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I do hope it arrives in one piece. If makes me angry that a business centered around home deliveries would be so careless with their packaging.


----------



## saku (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I do hope it arrives in one piece. If *makes me angry that a business centered around home deliveries would be so careless with their packaging*.
exactly what i thought! you'd think they'd be good at it. the package ALWAYS looks beat up really, as well as the boxes of the products inside! no bubble wrap or anything. just your item in the bag or box. that's it. no bubble wrap or tissue. ridiculous considering that you pay for shipping (and expensive too) for most of the items that they sell.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
HSN is SOOOOO BAD WITH THEIR PACKAGING when shipping! i hate it!! i order a bunch of stuff from them because of the great deals, but the items are just not packaged right at all. they'll just usually put it in a big box of bag with no tissue in it at all and the items are rattling and smashed. the boxes of the products i ordered definitely looks like crap. sigh...
I agree!  It was sent in a box big enough for a pair of shoes in a shoe box.  All it had in there was 2 of those little air "pillows" and a catalogue.  

My husband has now banned me from opening makeup on the couch since it is EVERYWHERE!  I will think happy, whole thoughts for all your palettes!  I think this is just not my week.  It has been one thing after another.  TGIF and a 3 day weekend!


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jan 16, 2014)

> I ordered the TOo faced Chocolate bar palette from HSN and this is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 shadows are shattered to smithereens. Â I currently have makeup all over my couch, jeans, phone, computer and what not. Â I hope they have good customer services as this is my first time ever ordering from HSN and this is not a good experience.





> I am really worried about the packaging thing.


 @ Lovepink..........That's terrible! Sending good thoughts your way for a better weekend :sunshine: @kitnmitns I've never ordered from HSN before so I'm also anxiously awaiting my package....I hope ours and anyone else's arrives damaged free.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 16, 2014)

@MzBrownbeauty Thank you for the good thoughts!  No place to go but up right?  Gonna go hit the gym and see if I can get an endorphin run/work off some of the bad to bring in the good!  I have had a rough two days and they also happened to be days I did not work out!  Coincidence?  Maybe the universe is trying to tell me something!  

Hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## beautygroove (Jan 16, 2014)

I received my Too Faced bar today from HSN. It came in one piece (thanks goodness)! I love it so far but haven't really done anything but swatched it on my finger. So far I like it though. It looks and smells amazing.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 17, 2014)

Mine should be here tomorrow, fingers crossed it will be intact!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 17, 2014)

I've gotten three different estimated delivery dates for mine. At this point I figure it'll show up whenever it shows up lol


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 18, 2014)

Mine just arrived intact! Whew!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine just arrived intact! Whew!
What distribution center is yours coming from?? I ordered from HSN as well, and mine was shipped from Mesquite, Tx...here's hoping for no casualties!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine came from Kentucky.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm on the fence about getting this palette and found this thread so thought I'd join in. I just got the Naked 3 but now I want this too lol. Anyway, I thought I'd tell you all about Too Faced's promotion. If you sign up with a new email account, you get 20% off your entire first purchase using the code 'pretty20'! (not sure if this will work on an existing email account you've previously used with Too Faced) You need to spend $50 or more to get free shipping so if you add a couple items or the Blogger Darlings Set, you get the set almost free! You also get to choose 2 free samples! Thought I'd share in case you guys didn't mention it yet.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 22, 2014)

My palette just came and is thankfully intact. Whew!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My palette just came and is thankfully intact. Whew!
Yay! What distribution center did it ship from??


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! What distribution center did it ship from??


Mine also arrived intact and it came from Tennessee.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 22, 2014)

> > My palette just came and is thankfully intact. Whew!
> 
> 
> Yay! What distribution center did it ship from??


 Yep, Piney Flats TN, [@]MzBrownbeauty[/@] I'm assuming you're in the south as well?


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 22, 2014)

My palette is out for delivery. I caved and decided even though I probably don't need this palette, I want it. I ordered mine from Ulta with my 20% coupon and 3x points.


----------



## Deareux (Jan 22, 2014)

I got mine today and everything arrived in one piece.


----------



## KinksCurlsLove (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all I'm new here!

Got my palette yesterday from Macy's. Shipping was smooth and palette arrived intact! I just wish for the price, they'd include shadow brush like Urban Decay Naked palettes. Dah well. Didnt get to play with it but smelling it... *sniffs* it smalls more vanilla than chocolate. Maybe like a mocha vanilla latte. #YeShurg


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 22, 2014)

So after playing around with this today I came to the conclusion that, although not the worst palette ever, these shadows aren't really up to par with what I've come love about and expect from Too Faced. They're not as buttery as my other TF palettes. Also the Black Forest Truffle colour has a crapton of fallout. I don't regret the decision to get it though.


----------



## tlglover1447 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So after playing around with this today I came to the conclusion that, although not the worst palette ever, these shadows aren't really up to par with what I've come love about and expect from Too Faced. They're not as buttery as my other TF palettes. Also the Black Forest Truffle colour has a crapton of fallout. I don't regret the decision to get it though.

least you didnt pay the full price for it


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 22, 2014)

> > So after playing around with this today I came to the conclusion that, although not the worst palette ever, these shadows aren't really up to par with what I've come love about and expect from Too Faced. They're not as buttery as my other TF palettes. Also the Black Forest Truffle colour has a crapton of fallout. I don't regret the decision to get it though.
> 
> 
> least you didnt pay the full price for it


 At least, lol. Honestly even if I had paid full price for it, I wouldn't return it, I think I'm more disappointed that the two colours that I was looking forward to the most seem kinda underperforming. But I've been on a neutral kick lately, cause I can wear brighter blush and lip colours with them, and I like this much better than the N3 I'd gotten so it's still an awesome buy.


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jan 22, 2014)

> Yep, Piney Flats TN, [@]MzBrownbeauty[/@] I'm assuming you're in the south as well?


 I wish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but not anymore....I used to live in South Florida but have been back in New England for a few years. I'm not sure why it came from Tenn? I'm of course making the assumption that HSN has distribution centers in the Northeast.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 23, 2014)

[@]MzBrownbeauty[/@] We traded places then, lol, I've been living in Georgia for almost two years, and I can honestly say, I've never hated living any place more. Not even Fort Lauderdale that had me rocking a 24/7/365 fro that was hot as hell with as much hair as I've got. I'm biding my time so I can make my great escape back to Brooklyn...any day now...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep, Piney Flats TN, @MzBrownbeauty I'm assuming you're in the south as well?
I'm in Louisiana..but won't be able to check my palette that was shipped from TX until Feb.1st when I get back to the states.. 






It seems like only one has arrived broken so far from those of us who ordered through HSN, ( sorry, @lovepink!) so, fingers crossed that mine will be intact, too!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 23, 2014)

I received my palette last night and it is amazing. I didn't know if I would like the smell, I have scent issues, but it's wonderful. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh, and just to be even more of an enabler than I already am, you ladies seriously need to check out NYX's Dream Catcher palettes from their spring collection, awesometastic they are.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My palette is out for delivery. I caved and decided even though I probably don't need this palette, I want it. I ordered mine from Ulta with my 20% coupon and 3x points.
Want trumps need.  Enjoy!  ;-)


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, and just to be even more of an enabler than I already am, you ladies seriously need to check out NYX's Dream Catcher palettes from their spring collection, awesometastic they are.
Did you get them, or one of them?  I got the Stormy Skies one 'cause I had to have the silver shadow.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 23, 2014)

> > Oh, and just to be even more of an enabler than I already am, you ladies seriously need to check out NYX's Dream Catcher palettes from their spring collection, awesometastic they are.
> 
> 
> Did you get them, or one of them?Â  I got the Stormy Skies one 'cause I had to have the silver shadow.


 I got stormy skies and golden horizons, I started another thread for the NYX spring line cause I didn't want to overwhelm this one.


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Feb 8, 2014)

> Awwwwww...that sucks. I took a long vacation last summer and was in Atlanta visiting friends for a few days. I hope you get back to BK soon!


----------



## colorfuldez (Feb 8, 2014)

im still contemplating getting it for my birthday this weekend. ive seen some pretty looks done with it!


----------



## KinksCurlsLove (Feb 8, 2014)

> im still contemplating getting it for my birthday this weekend. ive seen some pretty looks done with it!


 You should totally get it! :] don't forget to check for coupons! -El Tapatalk


----------

